# Toll Roads in Germany?



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Hi there, Have just returned from a trip to Croatia and back, and whilst driving to and from Freiburg in the Black Forest, last week, I saw signs on the A5 north south motorway and in a filling station about a vignette payment for the use of the motorway(s), I was about to leave so I risked not paying, but does anyone know of it's existence, and what the rules are?

John


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You most likely saw an advert for buying the Swiss motorway vignette at the service stations on the A5 north of Basel.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

All autobahns in Germany are toll free except for HGV's.

Perhaps the signs you saw for vignettes were for the approach to nearby Switzerland?

Pete


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I second that. I bought this year's Swiss vignette in Germany, many miles before the Swiss border.

Most motorway services near the border sell them in the petrol station.


----------



## j50jwr (May 9, 2006)

Yes you could be right, except it was northbound driving away from Switzerland, that I saw the road signs, I assumed at that time that it was something about to come in, as I hadn't seen anything southbound 2 weeks earlier. but then I saw something at a southbound filling station pay desk, which could easily have been a Swiss vignette sign. I guess one of lifes mysteries


John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There is a toll through a tunnel when driving towards the Black Forest.
We went through it but have no idea where it was or on which road, (nothing new there then ) :lol: 

Cost was 15 euro and saved a high twisty road I believe.

Maybe the vignette was a pass for the tunnel.


----------

